# gtx-980ti recommended psu



## seraj qtait (May 27, 2018)

my setup is 
i5 6600k
gtx 980ti gigabyte xterem gaming 
ssd 
2 hdd
and my psu is 600w b1 evga bronze 2 years old 

do i need to change my power supply unit ?
with or without overclocking ?


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 27, 2018)

I have an i5-4670k (no OC right now) and a Zotac 980ti amp omega, 2 hdds, 1 ssd, 2 dvd/bluray drives, 4 case fans and a corsair h100i. I draw upwards of 380W gaming. Tack another 100-150 watts on to that if I put a heavy OC on the CPU and GPU.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 27, 2018)

You should be fine,the maximum power draw for GTX 980 TI is around 300 W


----------



## ASOT (May 27, 2018)

Kinda tight almost and for safe get a 650-700w gold rated one better


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2018)

seraj qtait said:


> my setup is
> i5 6600k
> gtx 980ti gigabyte xterem gaming
> ssd
> ...



From the horses mouth


https://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-980-ti/specifications


----------



## droopyRO (May 27, 2018)

If you don't overclock that 980Ti above 110% power limit it should be fine.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 27, 2018)

You're fine. Overclock all you want.


----------



## dj-electric (May 27, 2018)

You're golden, OP. with a typical system power consumption of about 370-400W under full load, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## las (May 27, 2018)

It will work just fine even with max OC.

Nvidia recommends 600 watts for 980 Ti - But they are talking 600 watts No Name PSU.


----------



## kastriot (May 27, 2018)

When that PSU dies then you can buy another or sell psu add money and buy another your choice.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 27, 2018)

Yoour PSU can deliver 588W/49A on its 12V line, so it's plenty.
Remember to use the 8-pin PEG cable, not the 4+4 pin EPS cable. Sounds stupid but a guy did it recently and fried his card.

btw that's a sick looking card.


----------



## Verbatim (May 27, 2018)

600-650w psu is plenty enough. It will never hit 100% PSU load even with aggressive overclock.


----------



## seraj qtait (May 27, 2018)

Thanks guys ❤❤


----------



## Vayra86 (May 29, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Yoour PSU can deliver 588W/49A on its 12V line, so it's plenty.
> Remember to use the 8-pin PEG cable, not the 4+4 pin EPS cable. Sounds stupid but a guy did it recently and fried his card.
> 
> btw that's a sick looking card.



Dayum I didn't know GB had style. That fan LED solution is sexy AF


----------



## John Naylor (May 30, 2018)

https://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-980-ti/specifications



> *Thermal and Power Specs:*92 C = Maximum GPU Tempurature (in C)
> 250 W = Graphics Card Power (W)
> 600W or greater = Recommended System Power (W)**
> 6-pin + 8-pin = Supplementary Power Connectors



http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_980_ti_lightning_review,9.html



> Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:





> *GTX 980 Ti  - *On your average system the card requires you to have a 600 Watts power supply unit.
> *GTX 980 Ti  SLI - *On your average system the cards require you to have a 900 Watts power supply unit as minimum.
> If you are going to overclock your GPU or processor, then we do recommend you purchase something with some more stamina.



As we can see here, the Giga Xtreme gaming pulls 12 more watts than the reference card.    Ya'd have to check MSI Afterburner to see what the allowable limit is on the power limiter but I will assume 20%.   So 250 watts x 1.2 = 300 watts of 62 watts over and above the reference card.  On a new box, I'd recommend a Seasonic 620.  As the B1 was not one of EVGAs better efforts, If you big into extreme overclocking I might be concerned but the B!, i wouldn't expect to be an issue ... at least as far as "blowing up" is concerned.  If you are looking to hit those highest possible OCs on both CPU and GPOU, then I would have a concern about getting as high as you could, not because of watatge exceeding acaoability but because noise and violtage stability fall rapidly as you approach rated power and both ate the enemy of OC stability.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 30, 2018)

FWIW , if OP gets peace of mind or whatever, i ran 2x GTx970 on an evgaG2 650w, never had an issue, & these gpu's had modified bios' to increase power cielings. The G2 psu is a great quality unit ofc.  The reason I mention this ,aside from the two video cards, I was also running a higher end water cooling as well as several fans drives etc.  to be totally honest, the only reason I purchased a 750W seasonic focus+gold ,was because the 750 W unit is often cheaper than the 650 W unit ,for some odd reason.  Otherwise 650 W works for pretty much any computer ,unless you have some extravagant build in mind ,or some strange notion that more wattage equals less wear (which isnt true).  It's best if you can fall right in the 50%- 80% usage area on your power supply ( meaning if you have a 600 W power supply , you want to be using preferably somewhere from 300 W to 500+W),otherwise what's the point of buying that wattage , may as well  get less wattage


----------



## TheHunter (May 30, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I have an i5-4670k (no OC right now) and a Zotac 980ti amp omega, 2 hdds, 1 ssd, 2 dvd/bluray drives, 4 case fans and a corsair h100i. I draw upwards of 380W gaming. Tack another 100-150 watts on to that if I put a heavy OC on the CPU and GPU.




I have the same gpu, but flashed mine with amp extreme spec., Power limit and used higher boost, ok mine uses 1.187v so I tweaked around  that = 1418Mhz. Also  Oc'ed 4770k @ 4.7Ghz and never saturated my  more of a budget chieftech 650w nitro 88+ psu.

That said, OT you will be fine!


----------

